# Clutch Slip???



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

May be I am being paranoid?

But recently, my car is making me feel that the clutch is starting to slip? Rolling around in 3rd or 4th gear, and then WOT - it feels like the take off is ever so slightly delayed? Do the clutches start slipping on GTR's? Or do they just go 'pop' when they have had enough?

Funny enough, I had never noticed this when on COBB! It has only started since my changeover to ECUTEK?

The car drives absolutely fine otherwise - and like I said, I could just be paranoid!

Anyone else had this issue or similar?

Thanks

Rocky


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Have you done a clutch relearn lately? If not may be worth doing.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Turbo lag?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I have the EcuTek lead but no software or anything on my laptop just as yet.

How do I do a clutch re-learn?

Also my gearbox feels a touch clunkier than usual at the moment. Will the relearn help this aswell???


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

OldBob said:


> Turbo lag?


No, I don't think it is the lag! :nervous:

It also feels like that sometimes on take off. I'm sure if it was something normal like lag, I would have noticed it before?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No reason the ecutek would cause it when the cobb didn't but you could be running more torque which pushed the clutch over the edge.

How many miles has the car done and at what torque level?

Mine has sat at over 700lbft on the stock clutch without issue so it's unlikely.

Also they tend to slip (and smell) they don't "go" suddenly.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Your first port of call is definitely a clutch relearn. if you have the cable and license key then you just need the software which you can download Ecutek

EcuTek - Downloads

Then download and run the Ecutek App Downloader

Rich


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> I have the EcuTek lead but no software or anything on my laptop just as yet.
> 
> How do I do a clutch re-learn?
> 
> Also my gearbox feels a touch clunkier than usual at the moment. Will the relearn help this aswell???


A while back i had a similar issue but on first gear only.. Clutch felt like it was slipping and gearbox also sounded more clunky then usual..

Clutch re-learn sorted it for me


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

the traction control slightly kicking in to maintain grip? what tyres are you on?


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Do you do clutch learn with engine running


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Brad1979 said:


> Do you do clutch learn with engine running


Yes, personally I wait until the transmission hits 70 degrees before I do the learn


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Clutch re-learn

might have to increase the clutch capacity up a notch


----------



## a1whitey (Feb 7, 2014)

knight-racer said:


> Clutch re-learn
> 
> might have to increase the clutch capacity up a notch


I have the same thing, 

Searched clutch slip and found this thread , as whats what it feels like, 

I'll do a re-learn soon and adjust the bite points maybe 

for the bite points it's meant to JUST creep forward on a flat surface isnt it?


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

I sold my gtr a while ago but i think its the gearbox... 

Every since i had my gearbox 'fixed' it did that once a week. Almost as of the gear change wasnt quiet ready then the car electronics pull a bit of power until full engaged. 

My only justifaction why i think its the gear box is because it never happened until i had to fix my box. 

Could be something to do with torque / TC if ur running the non nissan reconmended tyres.


Try a gearbox oil change on ur next service


----------



## a1whitey (Feb 7, 2014)

^ maybe they didnt go a very good on 'fix'ing your gearbox? sounds they messed something up, if it didnt do it before? or they didnt do a gear learn afterwards


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

a1whitey said:


> ^ maybe they didnt go a very good on 'fix'ing your gearbox? sounds they messed something up, if it didnt do it before? or they didnt do a gear learn afterwards


Seriously??? How on earth could someone mechanically fixing a gearbox, by accident or even intentionally, orchestrate a clutch to slip once a week?

If there is a problem, it's going to be in the electronics/actuators/software.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Seriously??? How on earth could someone mechanically fixing a gearbox, by accident or even intentionally, orchestrate a clutch to slip once a week?
> 
> If there is a problem, it's going to be in the electronics/actuators/software.


My thoughts exactly Adam.

I was fairly certain that this problem on my car became apparent after switching to Ecutek from COBB??? It could be sweet f*^k to do with this though - but I only noticed it on Ecutek.


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Is there a step by step thread anywhere that tells you how to do a re-learn? I've got a cable and uploaded the sortware just need to do the re- learn now but could do with some guidance. Could probley ring Ian but don't want to waste his time. Cheers


----------



## a1whitey (Feb 7, 2014)

Adamantium said:


> Seriously??? How on earth could someone mechanically fixing a gearbox, by accident or even intentionally, orchestrate a clutch to slip once a week?
> 
> If there is a problem, it's going to be in the electronics/actuators/software.



By not putting something back right?

this is my box down putting the piston clips on, just thinking what if they were not fitted right / put back together correctly. All I meant.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

djbennyb said:


> Is there a step by step thread anywhere that tells you how to do a re-learn? I've got a cable and uploaded the sortware just need to do the re- learn now but could do with some guidance. Could probley ring Ian but don't want to waste his time. Cheers


I would also like to know this as per the ecutek screen


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Just had a look at ecutek website 

1.So get car up to temp
2.Then click the reset clutch adjustment tab or do you click the plus/minus tabs to get TP/CC back to 0000
3.Then click the clutch gear learning tab

I would prob check temp history to get an idea of what my most frequent temp is and do the relearn at around this temp


----------

